# Hugh Jackman - walks in the snow with a Spongebob Squarepants toy in the west village of NYC 26.2.2010 10x



## General (6 März 2010)

THX to Holylulu​


----------



## baby12 (13 März 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Rainer Wenger (21 März 2010)

Die aktuelle Frisur von ihm finde ich zwar nicht so toll, aber die Bilder sind wie immer absolut top ! :thx:


----------

